# istediğin



## jonnie_z

I have a question about the following sentence:

_Ancak anlatmak istediğin "yapabilmek"._

As far as I can tell, it means "But you want to express _to be able to do._" However, I have no clue why the word "istediğin" has the ending it does. Is this a participle of "istemek", or a different form of the verb?


----------



## elroy

Is that the whole sentence? 

I would have expected _Ancak anlatmak istediğin *şey/kelime*..._ ("the thing/word that you want to say...")

But maybe "şey" is understood?


----------



## jonnie_z

That is the whole sentence. Maybe they unintentionally left a word out?

In any case, am I right in thinking that it is a participle being used as an adjective? (like istedik + in)

(I just started learning Turkish a week ago, so this is really confusing me)


----------



## elroy

Yes.  It basically means "wanted by you."  

(This is super advanced for someone who's only been learning the language for a week!!)


----------



## Rallino

<Verb>+dik+possessive X = X that I/you/he/we/they <Verb>, depending on what the possessive is.

In terms of grammar, the verb becomes an adjective, affecting the noun X. The moment you remove the noun X, the adjective becomes a pronoun. Sort of like: "The red apple" vs. "The red (one)". In that case, it's no longer translated as "X that you <verb>", but rather "what you <verb>".

İstediğin şey = lit. the thing that you want(ed).
İstediğin = what you want(ed).

The two mean pretty much the same thing though.

Here's another example:
*Yaptığın doğru değildi.* = What you did was not right.


----------



## Gemmenita

jonnie_z said:


> (...) _Ancak anlatmak istediğin "yapabilmek"._





jonnie_z said:


> That is the whole sentence. Maybe they unintentionally left a word out?(...)



Hi,

No need to explain more about the grammatical structure of 'istediğin' which is already explained very well by Rallino.

Just _an idea_ about the whole sentence to put it into a meaningful or rather _understandable_ way :
this sentence reminds me of 'fill in the blanks with the appropriate form of the verb in parenthesis' exercices, I mean something like this:

Ancak anlatmak istediğin .........(yapabilmek)

Therefore, one probable option to give meaning to these words would be :

Ancak anlatmak istediğin*i* yapabilirsin. = Only, you can do whatever you want to explain (and nothing else).

>>> istediğin + accusative suffixes

Maybe the meaning of this sentence _without context_ looks strange, maybe not! However it has a correct structure to understand the grammatical details !

...


----------



## jonnie_z

Oy, that was silly of me. For some reason I didn't think to post the whole context...

In any case, this comes from a comment I was given when somebody corrected something I wrote in Turkish.
I had written: _Ama Türkçe yardımınızla öğrenmek istiyorum._, which they corrected to: _Ama umarım sizin yardımınızla Türkçe öğrenirim.
_
As an explanation, they said: _Bu çeviri senin cümlenin birebir çevirisi değil. Ancak anlatmak istediğin "yapabilmek". O nedenle şöyle de diyebilirsin: "Ama umarım sizin yardımınızla Türkçeyi öğrenebilirim."
_
So I was able to get the meaning of most if it, it was just that _istediğin _that gave me trouble. Thank you all for the help and the explanations! It makes so much more sense to me now.


----------



## Rallino

For the record, the only mistake in your sentence was having your direct object (Türkçe) in the nominative case. It should have been in the accusative case since it's not near the verb: _Ama Türkçe*yi* yardımınızla öğrenmek istiyorum_.


----------



## Gemmenita

jonnie_z said:


> (...) As an explanation, they said: _Bu çeviri senin cümlenin birebir çevirisi değil. Ancak anlatmak istediğin "yapabilmek". O nedenle şöyle de diyebilirsin: "Ama umarım sizin yardımınızla Türkçeyi öğrenebilirim." _(...)



Ay yaşaaa! Şimdi oldu!

İyi çeviriler ve başarılar sana! Ayrıca hoş geldin!


----------

